# Diablo 3 Guest Key



## zakuma (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
habe mir die CE bei Amazon vorbestellt von Diablo, nur leider sieht es so aus als würde sie heute nicht mehr los geschickt werden (
daher werde ich wohl frühestens am Mittwoch anfangen können.

In der CE sind Guest Passes für Diablo 3 die ähnlich fungierten wie die Open Beta 1/3 des ersten aktes und bis lvl 13.
Damit ich nicht ganz auf dem Schlauch stehe wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand einen Guest Key per PN senden kann wenn es morgen soweit sein sollte 

Grüße


----------



## Wiking (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Falls jemand noch einen Guest Key übrig hat, würde ich diesen gerne "abnehmen" 

Danke!


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

zakuma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir die CE bei Amazon vorbestellt von Diablo, nur leider sieht es so aus als würde sie heute nicht mehr los geschickt werden (
> daher werde ich wohl frühestens am Mittwoch anfangen können.
> 
> ...


 
Sie haben Post.


----------



## stilled (15. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Community

ich bin ein ziemlicher neuling was Diablo angeht und würde es gerne auch antesten bevor ich es mir kaufe
drumm frag ich mal einfach in die runde ob jemand noch eine gäste key hat damit ich mir mal ein bild von dem spiel machen kann  würde mich freuen

mfg stilled


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Mai 2012)

ich finde es btw ziemlich bescheuert wenn man die paar stunden nicht warten kann bis sein spiel kommt. ihr bekommt dann den key, nutzt den 20 stunden bis die post kommt und den rest vom monat vergammelt der :-/

ich würde mich auch über einen key freuen... meine aktuelle zeitplanung verbietet es mir das spiel zu kaufen


----------



## arkel (15. Mai 2012)

Laut Deiner Sig hast Du ja sowieso keinen Platz auf Deiner Platte


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Mai 2012)

arkel schrieb:


> Laut Deiner Sig hast Du ja sowieso keinen Platz auf Deiner Platte


 
rück mal lieber en key rüber


----------



## mars1aner (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe Commu,

bin ebenfalls neuling in der Diablo Szene & würde gerne, bevor ich es mir kaufe, das Game mal anspielen um zu testen, ob es mir liegt, oder doch nicht so mein Geschmack ist. Wäre lieb, wenn jemand eine Gäste-Key für mich hätte (: Danke schonmal im vorraus & LG


----------



## ComancheMan (15. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich an und würde auch gerne ein Guest-Key abnehmen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## zakuma (15. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir hat sich das Problem von selbst erledigt amazon hat noch am späten Abend es geschafft zu verschicken und heute ist meine CE da


----------



## Wiking (15. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand zufällig nen Key?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JDHunter (15. Mai 2012)

und die suche kann beginnen...

Falls jemand einen Gast Key über hat und diesen verschenken würde...
Ich würde mich freuen...
Danke.


EDIT: Ok, ich habe einen an anderer stelle bekommen


----------



## frittenbomber (15. Mai 2012)

Wäre super wenn jemand auch noch einen Gast Key hat den er nicht gebrauchen kann  Konnte an der Beta leider schon nicht teilnehmen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daaaaniel (16. Mai 2012)

es wär sehr nett wenn auch für mich noch jemand einen gästekey übrig hätte.
da ich diablo noch nie gespielt habe, würde ich es gerne erstmal ausprobieren bevor ich viel geld dafür ausgebe und es mir vllt nicht gefällt.

danke


----------



## haudegen16 (16. Mai 2012)

Würde auch gerne einen Key erhalten ums mal zu testen


----------



## McMarius11 (16. Mai 2012)

ich würde mich auch freuen


----------



## RobYourDeath (16. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre auch super Dankbar wenn ich einen Gästepass bekomme


----------



## Tarnsocke (16. Mai 2012)

Nur 10 Anfragen und noch die erste Seite? Ich hätt' getippt der Thread explodiert ...


----------



## Neostatic01 (16. Mai 2012)

*Noch nie gespielt *

Ich habe den Frevel begangen noch nie Diablo zu spielen. Bevor ich nun 60 Euro in ein Spiel versenke das mir nicht gefällt würde ich es mir gerne zunächst ansehen. Hätte jemand vieleicht einen Gästepass für mich übrig? 

Wäre echt super.. Danke und Grüße Neo


----------



## Kaeksch (16. Mai 2012)

Der Kaeksch würde sich super über einen Gästepass freuen. Wer hat einen übrig?


----------



## Surfin (16. Mai 2012)

Wäre fein, wenn auch für mich jemand nen Gästepass hätte - Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## l0l (16. Mai 2012)

Hey,

wenn einer einen Gästepass über hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn den mir jemand schicken würde.

Danke im Voraus,


----------



## krucki1 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch freuen einen Gästepass zu erhalten. Für einen blinden Kauf bin ich irgendwie immer noch zu skeptisch  Ich sage schon mal im Voraus Danke!


----------



## Merialas (16. Mai 2012)

Hi everyone! Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel holen soll! Wäre daher super, wenn ich das Teil man anzocken könnte, bevor ich mich definitiv entscheide(obwohl ich es mir wahrscheinlich eh hole^^). Wäre toll wenn jemand nen Gästepass an mich weiterreichen könnte!

Vielen Dank bereits jetzt und viel Spass beim zocken!

Merialas


----------



## kamusaki (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über nen Key freuen  wer noch einen übrig hat, darf ihn mir gerne schicken


----------



## Headless89 (16. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr sehr sehr arg über einen Key freuen


----------



## Shadow7184 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, da ich auch noch unschlüssig bin, ob ich mir die Vollversion hole, würde ich mich über eine Zusendung eines Guest Key sehr freuen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## silencer123 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hier 1x ein Key nach dem Motto wer als erstes kommt malt zuerst 

MJ42XP-6PJ2-ZWKZR8-WT6T-KBWH9M


----------



## MichaelCzarnecki (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Buch.de hat mein Diablo 3 Exemplar bereits am Montag versandt, aber es ist bis heute noch nicht angekommen (keine Ahnung was sich die Post da wieder geleistet hat).

Deshalb hätte ich auch gerne einen Gäste-Key, damit ich bis Freitag wenigstens bis zum Skelettkönig zocken kann.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## BlackMarco (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich würde auch gerne einen bekommen und falls möglich einen zweiten für meine Freundin. Ich hoffe man kann in der Gast Phase auch zu zweit spielen.


----------



## l-ess (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

tolle Sache, dass das hier einige anbieten, dankeschön ) Ich komme leider erst im Herbst dazu, das Spiel zu spielen. Und nachdem es schon mit der Beta bei mir nicht geklappt hat, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand einen alten Diablo 1 und 2 Fan beschenken würde?
Das wäre sehr sehr nett! Ihr bekommt auch ein nettes und glückliches Dankeschön zurück


----------



## Rheencore (16. Mai 2012)

Servus liebe Community,

Gäste-Pass... Was will man mehr? Wär genau rischdisch für mich... Momentan knapp bei Kasse und noch net so hundertprozentig überzeugt, obwohl ich Dia 2 unzählige Stunden gespielt hat...

Also, wer mir gerne eine Freude macht... Darf mir gerne einen Key per PN senden 

Greetz


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch super liebend gerne einen  Gästepass von einem von euch lieben.

Wäre genial.
 PN oder so ne 
 Zahle auch 1€ dafür


----------



## DDS-Zod (16. Mai 2012)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass.

Bitte PN.


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

Okay  zahle jetzt 2€ 
oder ein nettes danke. 
Aber bitte gebt mir so nen tollen Key


----------



## Coughney (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

würde mich auch sehr über einen Gäste-Pass freuen, falls jemand noch einen über hätte, da ich leider momentan nicht die Gelegenheit habe, an das Spiel zu kommen


----------



## SimonDavid (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn für mich auch noch einer übrig wäre, wäre das echt ein feiner Zug.


----------



## shortcut (16. Mai 2012)

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass geben würde. (PN)

Ich muss mich noch überzeugen lassen ob es sich lohnt soo lange auf eine Fortsetzung gewartet zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

überlegt es euch 2€ von so einem netten wie mir für so einen KEY


----------



## JohnMcClane (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass zum ausprobieren freuen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Defiant74205 (16. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde auch gerne mal Diablo3 anspielen und mir Tristram anschauen.
DA ich eine kleine Tochter habe, ist momentan wenig Zeit und das Gesamtspiel würde sich daher nicht lohnen.

Der erste Akt wäre aber auf jeden Fall drin und würde innen guten Überblick geben.

Danke,
Defiant


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte soooo gerne der nächste sein der aus diesem threat einen key bekommt


----------



## mbaum (16. Mai 2012)

hiermit möchte ich mich meinen vorednern dankbar anschließen...


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

und ich will immer ganz unten stehen um die chance zu erhöhen einen zubekommen. JAAaaa ich tu was für meinen gästepass


----------



## Shadow7184 (16. Mai 2012)

ich auch


----------



## Simi98 (16. Mai 2012)

Servus,
ich würde mich sehr über einen Gäste Account freuen!
wenn ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe gebe ich meine Gäste Accounts dann natürlich hier auch an die Community ab.

Habe an anderer Stelle einen bekommen


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

ich mehr


----------



## RaBaZZ (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo! Ich würde mich auch sehr über die Zusendung eines Keys für die Diablo 3 SE freuen! Vielen Dank im voraus und Grüße aus Köln!


----------



## Cratesh (16. Mai 2012)

mein vorgägnger will die ganze starter edition zugeschickt bekommen. Ich will nur den Key haben!!


----------



## Rudi82 (16. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen!

    ich will


----------



## Asanu (16. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir ein freudiges Hallo,

ich würde mich auch sehr freuen über ein Gästepass. Dann könnte ich endlich testen ob meine Mühle das noch packt 

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


cya Asanu


----------



## Razi80 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr!

Meine Freundin hätte gern Diablo 3, ist sich aber nicht sicher ob es ihr gefällt.
Wenn jemand einen Gäste-Key übrig hat, würde ich sie da gerne mal reinschnuppern lassen.

Danke, Grüsse und nen schönen Feiertag 
Razi


----------



## RaoulDuke667 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. Wenn jemand mir einen geben würde, wäre ich überaus dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG
Raoul Duke


----------



## dascrissel (16. Mai 2012)

Auch das crisselchen wäre ein äußerst dankbarer Abnehmer für eine Guest-Pass - vielen Dank schonmal an den edlen Spender *freu*

liebe Grüsse, dascrissel


----------



## Ascu (16. Mai 2012)

Hey,
Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gäste-Key freuen! 
Bin mir leider nicht sicher, ob mein System dafür noch ausreicht und würde daher lieber erst einmal auf Nummer sicher gehen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus - Ich hoffe hier hat jemand etwas Erbamen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MacSavas (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben,

wenn jemand liebes noch einen Gäste-Key hätte, wäre es super wenn er ihr mir per PN zuschicken könnte.
Da ich einfach nicht weiss ob es auf meinem Rechner läuft. 


Danke und Liebe grüße Savas


----------



## xxxBleifussxxx (16. Mai 2012)

Habe 2 Keys zu vergeben + eventuell 2 weitere die im besitz eines Kumpels von mir sind da muss ich aber noch nachfragen ob er Sie hergibt....


----------



## SlowSpark (16. Mai 2012)

suche einen gäste pass key  wer einen über hat bitte bei mir melden, danke


----------



## wwwstampedde (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Spieler,

sollte jemand einen Key erübrigen können, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## Rhiath (16. Mai 2012)

Hallihallo miteinander,
ich würde mich auch sehr über einen SE-Key freuen, danke im Voraus!


----------



## xxxBleifussxxx (16. Mai 2012)

so meine 2 Keys sind soeben weggegangen. Mit etwas Glück falls mein Kumpel seine 2 Keys bereitstellt kann ich nochmal 2 vergeben. Also einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## xoinkx (16. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand einen für mich?
Warte noch auf Gäste-Key!


----------



## spot112 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Sollte noch jemand einen Diablo III Guest-Key übrig haben würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen. Als die Beta lief war ich leider im Ausland und ich würde das Spiel doch gerne vor dem Kauf einmal probespielen.
Thx.


----------



## Yoshio (16. Mai 2012)

Super Aktion und vielen dank an die netten Leute die ihre Keys so bereitwillig verteilen!
Da würde ich mich doch gerne anschließen und auch ganz nett um einen bitten!


----------



## Psy369 (16. Mai 2012)

Super Aktion. Wenn jemand noch einen Key übrig hat wär super..
Würde auch gern mal reinschauen


----------



## rodgart (16. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen!

da ich diablo 3 gerne erst antesten möchte bevor ich es mir kaufe, würde ich mich freuen wenn auch mir jemand einen key zukommen lassen könnte. 

vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## Dschoon80 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr sehr über einen Key freuen.

Danke Dir.


----------



## Growbian (16. Mai 2012)

Servus,

ich würde auch gerne D3 mal anspielen um mich dann (wahrscheinlich  ) für einen Kauf zu entscheiden.
Würde mich also sehr über einen Key freuen.

Grüße und Danke


----------



## marcohfm (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich wirklich über einen Code freuen, um mich von diesem Spiel überzeugen zu lassen


----------



## Todd23 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen. Habe leider niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der einen übrig hat.

Lieben Gruß

Todd23


----------



## m0epius (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

suche auch noch einen guest key zum testen!

gruuß und danke


----------



## Speedy7600 (16. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen! Bekomme mein Spiel leider erst Freitag.  

Mfg Speedy und Danke schonmal!


----------



## n00ta (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Die Beta konnte ich leider auch nicht wahrnehmen und wollte mir vorm Kauf erst einmal ein Bild vom fertigen Spiel machen und würde mich daher sehr freuen über einen Gästepass, falls jemand noch einen übrig haben sollte 

Lg und haltet die Ohren steif!


----------



## F-STiletto (16. Mai 2012)

Hey allerseits,

ne Frage:

Kann ich wenn  das Game am Freitag auch endlich bei mir ankommt den mit der Startversion erstellten account (und natürlich meine(n) Char(s)) einfach übernehmen??

Wenn ja würde ich mich über nen Startercode riesig freun ... währ ja eignetlich auf m Beachplatz aber bei dem Wetter 

so long


----------



## Giovanni1980 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen ich würde auch gerne einen Guest Key haben. Es wäre sehr nett wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## stevetc (16. Mai 2012)

*Hätte noch jemand einen GuestKey?*

Hi, ich habe früher viel D2 gespielt und würde super gerne mal D3 testen. Also wenn mir jemand seinem key schicken könnte, wäre das sehr cool.
 cu
steve


----------



## elamama1978 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich bin neu dabei und habe die Vorschau zu Diablo 3 im TV gesehen. Würd mich über einen Gäste Key sehr freuen, um das Spiel zu testen,bevor ich es kaufe. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Tarnsocke (16. Mai 2012)

F-STiletto schrieb:


> Hey allerseits,
> 
> ne Frage:
> 
> ...


 
Soweit ich das im PC-Games Podcast (?) mitgekriegt habe bleiben die Chars aus der Starterversion erhalten.


----------



## Dschoon80 (16. Mai 2012)

Gästepass gesucht! Viel Dank!


----------



## Nightmar (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mit heute im Media Markt ne Version kaufen, aber leider alles ausverkauft.

Würde mich ebenfalls über nen Guest-Key freuen. Ich stelle dann meine auch zur Verfügung, sobald ich dann mal im Besitz einer Version bin.

Danke.


----------



## der-bettler (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich würde mich riesig über einen Diablo 3 Starter Edition Key freuen. Wenn jemand also noch einen haben sollte und Ihn mit zukommen lässt, bedanke ich mich hiermir schon einmal im vorraus. 
MfG der-bettler


----------



## chh83 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es wäre großartig, wenn mir auch jemand einen gästepass per PM schicken könnte. Ich revanchiere mich dann gerne, sobald ich das spiel habe. 

Vielen Dank,

Chris


----------



## Straycatsfan (16. Mai 2012)

Taschengeldknapper Junior freut sich über einen Gästepass

Hallo, nachdem Junior den Monat schon n Pad und Monitor bekommen hat sind die 60 Euro für das Spiel leider erst nächsten Monat drin

Er ist aber hin und weg vom Demo Wochenende und liegt seinen Eltern in der Ausbildung im Ohr damit auch dank TV Werbespots etc .-)

Muss selbst leider wie gesagt auf den Monatsletzen und das neue Gehalt warten um die Vollversion bei Battlenet zu kaufen

PM wäre total lieb und Juniors Dank gewiss


----------



## angelofdespair (16. Mai 2012)

ich würde gerne, da es im betaWE leider erhebliche grafikprobleme mit der ati gab, fragen, ob nicht jemand nen gästepass übrig hat, dann kann  ich, ohne evtl 60€ zu verschwenden, selbst schaun, ob es nun geht und ein wenig rumbasteln. wäre echt nice


----------



## Kikugawa (16. Mai 2012)

Habe einen Gästepass hier. Der erste der mich anschreibt bekommt diesen.


----------



## Tim7 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Pass freuen; vielleicht kann mich ja auch bei jemandem mit einem 3-Tage-Pass für Trackmania 2: Canyon revanchieren. Ist zwar eine ganz andere Richtung als Diablo, aber das wäre wahrscheinlich die einzige Gegenleistung, die ich aufbringen könnte.


----------



## Straycatsfan (16. Mai 2012)

Hätte im Gegenzug auch noch n unbenutzen Key der Promoaktion für ESET 5 der Computerbild hier, einlösbar für 12 Monate bis spätestens September


----------



## Skydrive55 (16. Mai 2012)

hast ne PN


----------



## Mikey (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß auch nicht ob D3 was für mich ist und ob mich die Sammelwut packt.

Daher würde ich es unheimlich gerne an diesem regnerischen, aber zum Glück langen WE mal ausprobieren, sollte ja genug Zeit sein um mal ein, zwei Charaktere anzuspielen...

Wenn also jemand noch einen Guest Pass über hat würde ich mich wirklich sehr darüber freuen!

Viel Spaß beim Monster-Prügeln!


----------



## Kikugawa (16. Mai 2012)

Mein letzter key ist weg.


----------



## angelofdespair (16. Mai 2012)

suche immernoch nen key. würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das spiel wegen der grafikkarte testen kann, bevor ich 50-60 euro ausgebe.


----------



## Caley (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

würde liebend gerne Diablo 3 antesten vielleicht kann mir hier jemand von euch die chance dazu geben 

Grüße Caley


----------



## Darkrababa (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo bin noch sehr unerfahren in Diablo jedoch kommt mir so vor als ob echt jeder dieses spiel spielt deswegen würd ich es gern antesten und würde mich sehr über einen key freuen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Darkrababa


----------



## nicolas74 (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch einer von euch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen mit diesem das Spiel einmal anzutesten. Nach jahrelanger Diablo- Abstinenz würde ich gerne sehen was sich mit dem neuen Teil ergeben hat. Danke an den Käufer für diese Möglichkeit und viel Spass.


----------



## hajsani (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo, Mein Postbote ist wohl auch noch im Winterschlaf, leider mein Paket auch heute nicht bekommen. Mit dem Feiertag morgen würde ich mich auch sehr über einen Gastzugang freuen. 

Viele Grüße und danke im Voraus.


----------



## nicolas74 (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch einer von euch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen mit diesem das Spiel einmal anzutesten. Nach jahrelanger Diablo- Abstinenz würde ich gerne sehen was sich mit dem neuen Teil ergeben hat. Danke an den Käufer für diese Möglichkeit und viel Spass. 
Das gilt immer noch...


----------



## Kratar (16. Mai 2012)

Da ich jetzt erstmal ne Woche Urlaub habe würde ich die Zeit gerne nutzen um Diablo 3 zu testen. Hat noch jemand einen Key über?


----------



## nicolas74 (16. Mai 2012)

Würde mich immer noch über einen Key freuen... bitte... irgendjemand... da...?


----------



## xoinkx (16. Mai 2012)

Hat eienr nen key für mein m8?ich selber habe digital version!danke schonmal allen anderen viel glück und viel spaß mit dem spiel


----------



## nicolas74 (16. Mai 2012)

Suche... *ächz*... immer... noch... *argh*.... einen Key.... *cough*


----------



## Vedoma (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Key. Würde das Spiel gerne antesten, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es bei mir läuft.
Danke!


----------



## nicolas74 (16. Mai 2012)

Wäre auch immer noch am Suchen... wenn sich noch einer findet wäre das schön. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Simi98 (16. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich suche auch noch nach einem Gäste Key!
Ich kann leider am Wochenende nicht zocken und würde das Spiel morgen gerne ausprobieren und schauen wie es läuft.
Wenn alles gut klappt werde ich es mir am Montag kaufen und hier meine Gästepässe hergeben.

Vielen Dank schon einmal
Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn es klappt!


----------



## nicolas74 (16. Mai 2012)

Na gut... ich bin schlafen. Euch allen nen guten Schlaf und wenn noch jemand einen Key hat, freue ich mich drüber. Sollte ich überschüssige Keys zuviel bekommen weil sich mehr erbieten einen zu schicken, poste ich diese natürlich hier rein.

Nachtl und Danke.


----------



## Hurrahase (16. Mai 2012)

Grüß Euch,

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gäste Key. Sitze hier mit einem Freund, und wolltens heute noch antasten. Einen Gästekey hätten wir schon, einer fehlt noch. Wär super nett wenn jemand helfen könnte!

Danke!


----------



## Merikirem (16. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen,
suche auch noch einen key um zu entscheiden ob ich das Spiel kaufen möchte oder nicht. Im Kauffall, wird der neue beiliegende key hier von mir ebenfalls weiterverschenkt.

Danke.


----------



## Zargan2 (16. Mai 2012)

Hiho.. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind diese Gäste Keys wirklich dazu da, damit Leute das Spiel antesten können, die es noch nicht haben?! xD

Wenn ja, würde ich auch nach einem suchen. Krieg hier nämlich von allen Seiten zu hören, dass Diablo 3 gespielt wird und ich häng hier mit meinem blanken Konto und kann es nicht antesten, da ich es mir aus finanziellen Gründen momentan einfach nicht leisten kann.

Mit irgendwelchen Mitteln muss man sich ja die Lebensmittel ins Haus schaffen und das ist da wohl wichtiger. xD Allerdings wäre es ein Segen, wenn man mir die Möglichkeit geben würde, dass ich ein wenig in den Genuss kommen kann. *g*

Vllt. hat ja der eine oder andere einen für mich über. Wäre super nett. ^^

Auch wenn nicht klappt, bedanke ich mich schon mal im Voraus. Hehe. 

Liebste Grüße


----------



## GoldJoker (17. Mai 2012)

*Guest Key?*

Hey Leute,

hat einer von euch noch einen Gäste Key über? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Rechner das ganze passt, und würde gerne einfach mal vor dem Kauf schauen ob es sich lohnt. 

Würde mich sehr über eine PN freuen.

Danke T.


----------



## KillerBommel (17. Mai 2012)

Gibt noch Gäste Key ?


----------



## MasterHD (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Da ich derzeit ziemlich blank bin, aber trotzdem scharf auf Diablo würde ich mich über eine PN mit einem Key freuen.
Also falls jemand von euch noch einen hat würde ich mich ganz lieb schon einmal bedanken! (:

Lg
MasterHD


----------



## leckmuschel (17. Mai 2012)

will auch einer den wow probecode haben ? xD


----------



## Mystery2007 (17. Mai 2012)

*Guest Key*

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gäste Key und würde mich wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten freuen vorab mal reinschnuppern zu können, da ich nicht sicher bin ob das Game flüssig auf meinem Rechner läuft.

Vielen lieben Dank vorab!


----------



## S1EGFR1ED (17. Mai 2012)

Moin moin zusammen!

Falls noch ein paar Gäste-Keys zur Verteilung ausstehen, würde ich mich als Diablo-Neuling sehr über einen freuen! 
Da ich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz überzeugt bin, ob das Spiel den Kauf wert ist, würde ich das Game vorher gerne mal antesten!

Danke im Voraus! 

MfG, Sigi


----------



## MadDog2704 (17. Mai 2012)

servas,

nachdem mich alle heiss gemacht haben aber ihre keys schon verschwendet haben
würd ich gerne auch mal nach einem fragen  liebguckt 

danke schonmal


----------



## tolleswetter (17. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich würde auch gerne mitspielen. Hat wer einen Gästepass für mich?


----------



## Ballerer (17. Mai 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, werte PC Games Community,

wer erklärt sich dazu bereit, einem Diablo Neuling wie mich einen Key für die Starter Edition zukommen zu lassen? Ich habe schon lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Spiele wie Diablo einmal aus zu probieren. Bisher hat mich aber noch nichts ansprechen können. Nach vielen Berichten zu Diablo 3 würde ich es nun sehr sehr sehr gern mal ausprobieren 

Also, wer zufällig noch einen Key hat und Ihn mir zukommen lassen würde, dem würde ich zu unendlichem Dank verpflichtet sein.

In diesem Sinne, eine gute Nacht/Morgen an euch alle


----------



## wOJ (17. Mai 2012)

Na dann frag ich auch einfach mal ganz lieb ob jemand so nett wäre mir nen Gästepass zu geben


----------



## sentencedsentenced (17. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass.

Würde das Spiel gerne mit meiner Freundin zusammen testen.
Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus an alle.


----------



## Gabba666 (17. Mai 2012)

Ja Hallo,
ich hab schohn mal bei teil 1 gezaubert und würde es immer noch tun, wollte es mmir aber erstmal anschauen,
ja kann es denn so gut sein wie teil1?
würde mich daher sehr über einen über einen Gästepass freuen.


----------



## BarneyStinson8283 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern das verlängerte Wochenende nutzen und ausgiebig Diablo 3 testen um danach eine Kaufentscheidung fällen zu können. Wenn jemander noch einen Gästepass hat würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Totalgestoert (17. Mai 2012)

Zuerst einmal: Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen und einen schönen Feiertag euch allen! 

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Diablo 3 Gästepass freuen, da ich mir auch noch recht unsicher bin, ob ich mir dieses Spiel zulegen soll.
Sollte noch jemand einen übrig haben, würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen. 

Für den Fall, dass ich versehentlich mehrere bekomme, stelle ich diese dann natürlich auch zu Verfügung.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und lasst es euch heute gutgehen.


----------



## p3hdl (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre auch unendlich froh, wenn ich einen Gästekey bekommen könnte  Ich würde mich über eine PN wirklich sehr freuen. Sollte ich mehrere Keys bekommen, stelle ich die übrigen natürlich gerne hier zu Verfügung!


----------



## DrPommes (17. Mai 2012)

Über einen Gästekey würde ich mich freuen. Wollte Diabolo antesten um zu schauen ob mein Laptop das ganze noch mitmacht und mir da die Vollversion zu holen ist mir gefährlich. Außerdem würde ich das ganze allgemein gerne mal spielen. (:


----------



## Kreon (17. Mai 2012)

Edit: haha, ihr Narren!


----------



## Hexen2000 (17. Mai 2012)

*Zugang zur Hölle?*

Hallö, 

sollte noch wer nen Testzugang zur Hölle haben würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen  Schließlich war ich seit Jaaaahren nicht mehr da unten ...


----------



## beach83 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich möchte Diablo 3 gerne ausprobieren bevor ich es mir kaufen. Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob es auf meinem System vernünftig läuft. Würde mich riesig über einen Guest Key von euch freuen. Danke!!


----------



## Surela (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
War zur Open Beta auf einen Internetstick angewiesen, weil ich nicht zuhhause war... Also leider keine Möglichkeit es zu testen.
Wenn jemand noch einen Gästekey hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Schönen Feiertag wünsche ich euch noch!


----------



## Bandoffel (17. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn noch jemand nen Gästepass übrih hat.


----------



## was-geht-ab2002 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

leider ist Diablo noch nicht bei mir eingetrudelt und ich würde die Tage sehr gern ein bisschen spielen. Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass per PN schicken könnte.

Danke


----------



## ultraneon (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo! Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. Ich zweifle ob mein älteres Macbook Pro Diablo schafft, deshalb würde ich gerne bevor ich das Spiel öffne das ganze mit einem Gästepass testen. Wenns klappen sollte habe ich zwei Codes zu vergeben.


----------



## TheClow (17. Mai 2012)

hallo leute,

möchte gerne diablo 3 auf meinen laptop probieren, ist leider nicht mehr der jüngste .
vielleicht hat wer einen key frei und erbarmt sich .

sag schon mal danke


----------



## Broncho (17. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

um mich für oder gegen den Kauf von Diablo 3 entscheiden zu können, würde ich mich ebenfalls über einen Gästepass freuen 
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Jupp007 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, ich hatte keine Zeit die beta zu spielen -.-


----------



## niechrie (17. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen erstmal,
ich würde mich über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich unsicher bin, ob ich mir Diablo 3 wegen der vielen Veränderungen und negativen Schlagzeilen, die in letzter Zeit die Runde gemacht haben, kaufen soll. 
Zum Spielen der Open-Beta bin ich leider nicht gekommen, da ich das ganze Wochenende nicht zu Hause war, und ich würde Diablo lieber erst Testen, bevor ich die 50 Euro zum Fenster raus werfe und es mir nicht gefällt- dafür gibt es zu viele andere gute Games, die im Moment erscheinen (bzw. kürzlich erschienen sind).
Ich fände es super, wenn einer einen Pass erübrigen könnte,
und schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## teddyinlet69 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle...ich bin mittlerweile 43 Jahre alt, zocke von klein auf habe aber weder Diablo 1 oder 2 gespielt , da aber ein Freund von mir davon schwärmt würde ich es auch gerne mal ausprobieren...und nebenbei überhaupt testen ob es mit meiner Graka läuft...würd mich also auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen...
LG
Marco


----------



## DarthGonger (17. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

ich überlege mir schon Diablo zu kaufen, aber niemand in meinem Unfeld hatte einen Gästepass für mich, sodass ich dachte ich müsste jetzt das Spiel kaufen, ohne es anzutesten zu können.
Dann stieß ich auf den Artikel und dachte, oh da besteht doch eine Möglichkeit.
Also ich würde mich riieeesig freuen, wenn mir irgendjemand einen Gästepass zukommen lassen könnte.

MfG
DarthGonger


----------



## Gabba666 (17. Mai 2012)

Ja Hallo,
    ich hab schohn mal bei teil 1 gezaubert und würde es immer noch tun, wollte es mmir aber erstmal anschauen,
    ja kann es denn so gut sein wie teil1?
    würde mich daher sehr über einen über einen Gästepass freuen--
bitte bitte zusenden an szlacheta@yahoo.de


----------



## fsm (17. Mai 2012)

Auch hier ein interessierter Herr 

Ich habe Diablo 2 mehrfach ausführlich gespielt und immer für ganz außergewöhnlich langweilig empfunden - weshalb Diablo 3 vollkommen spurlos an mir vorbeigezogen ist. Da mir nun aber ein Freund - der den Vorgänger genauso verachtet wie ich - mir erzählte, dass Teil 3 viel besser sei, würde ich mich gerne davon überzeugen. Für einen Pass wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Krizz1990 (17. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag,

Wäre Jemand Bitte so freundlich mir seinen Gästepass per PN zu senden ? Ich bräuchte den Key um Diablo auf meinem Notebook zu testen. Da ich gerade mein Auslandsemester mache und deshalb nur mein Notebook bei mir habe ( mein Gamer-Desktop steht leider Zuhause -.- ) würde ich es sehr gerne testen bevor ich es kaufe !

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar ,
mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Krizz1990


----------



## Tarnsocke (17. Mai 2012)

Ach was solls, frag ich auch mal nach nem Key  Bin ich doch immer noch am hadern ob ich's mir kaufen soll oder nicht. 
Im Zweifelsfall muss man halt bis zur öffentlichen Starter-Edition warten, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Shaderx01 (17. Mai 2012)

Krieg bitte einen key ???? =D


----------



## michi6666 (17. Mai 2012)

krieg ich bitte ein Key (Guest key)??

wer mir einen gibt schon im voraus danke


----------



## uschia (17. Mai 2012)

Wäre nett wenn noch jemand nen Guest key hätte da ich leider noch kein spiel bekommen habe ..... als dank werde ich hier meine beiden keys zur verfügung stellen wenn mein spiel da ist

MFG


----------



## Gaffalover (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich etwas unentschlossen bin und schauen möchte,
wie sich das Spiel mit meiner Mühle verträgt. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal,

Gaffalover


----------



## korax4u (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Feiertag. Würde den freien Tag gern zum Spielen nutzen, doch mir fehlt noch ein passender Gästepass. Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im voraus

MfG


----------



## sipsap (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde auch einen Key nehmen, kenne leider keinen im Freundeskreis, der einen hätte, so könnte ich mal reinschauen, ob es mir Spass macht und ob mein Mac mit dem Spiel klarkommt.

LG Nadine


----------



## DDS-Zod (17. Mai 2012)

Suche immer noch, habe bisher noch keinen Key bekommen (auf Seite 2 liest sicher keiner mehr).


----------



## Icecrusher18 (17. Mai 2012)

Hy, bin ebenfalls neu auf dem Diablo Gebiet und würde mich freuen wenn sich einer bereit erklärt mir einen Key zu schicken, bin natürlich bereit wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufe meinen Key auch weiter zu geben


----------



## Stratos1982 (17. Mai 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen Gästepass übrig hat, ich würde ihn gerne annehmen.

Gruß Stratos


----------



## nbw78 (17. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen, falls noch jemand einen Gästekey über hat, ich würde mich freuen. Bin nach wie vor unentschlossen, ob sich die 50€ lohnen oder nicht.

Danke im voraus !


----------



## rastelli2 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich fänds auch ganz schön nett, wenn eineer von euch einen Starter Key für mich über hat 
Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen will.

Danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## Riffelblech (17. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,
Bin schon seit Diablo 1 dabei, habe aber bei mir nur DSL-light. Der Diablo Support meinte es müsste reichen, aber ich sollte vorher testen. Ich fände es super toll, wenn ich einen Gäste Key bekäme. So könnte ich mir im schlimmsten Fall 50€ sparen, wenn das ganze nicht läuft. Aber aufgrund von extremer Diablosucht möchte ich nicht zu lange auf den Test warten.


----------



## Lorex1111 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch super über einen Key freuen! Wenn ich das Spiel dann holen sollte gibts den Key zurück.

Lieben Dank und Gruß
Lorex1111


----------



## oliasto (17. Mai 2012)

*Hey ihr Gamer!*

Mein Name ist David und ich habe Diablo II 7 Jahre lang gespielt.
Leider konnte ich D3 während der Beta nicht testen und würde mich auf einen Key freuen!

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## ogee (17. Mai 2012)

Bräuchte einen Gäste pass wäre ziemlich froh bitte wills unbedingt testen (

Mfg ogee


----------



## nick21292 (17. Mai 2012)

*Gästepass*

Hallo zusammen,

werden hier noch Keys verteil? Was muss man machen damit man einen bekommt?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar will das Spiel vor dem Kauf mal antasten!

Vielen Dank

Nick


----------



## Kulmar (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

würde gerne auch einen Gästepass besitzen, wenn es noch welche gibt.


----------



## chris886 (17. Mai 2012)

Hi würde auch gerne mal anzocken D3... 

Wenn mir jemand eine Guest Key schicken könnte (PM) wär das super.
Würde anbieten meine gefundenen Items am Ende der GuestKey Phase dem Spender zu schenken...

Danke


----------



## poros (17. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wär klasse, wenn mir jemand einen Key zukommen lassen könnte!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rotzblase (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Diablo 1 hatte ich bereits mit jungen Jahren angefangen und hab mich für die Spielserie sehr begeistert und der zweite Teil war einfach unglaublich gut. Jetzt ist es nur so, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob mir alle Entscheidungen von Blizzard gefallen, was sie aus Diablo 3 gemacht haben. Ich würde es halt echt gern mal anzocken, um zu sehen ob ich es mir kaufen werde oder nicht. Wäre echt total super, wenn sich da jemand erbarmen würde. 

Dann mal allen viel Spaß bei dem Spiel, die mittlerweile schon am zocken sind.

/Edit: Hat sich bei mir erledigt


----------



## Kasharo (17. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand einen Guest Key? Ich bin ein alter D1 und D2 Junkie, aber bin bei D3 noch ein bisschen skeptisch und daher möchte ichs mir vorher ansehen. 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Orbec (17. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

hab die News gelesen das die PCGames Com hier so nett ist und Gästepässe verteilt die jeder Packung wohl beiliegen.
Hab mich nun hier registriert in der Hoffnung das jemand so nett ist und einem "nicht PCGamer" unbekannterweise einen Key überlässt um sich das geniale Game mal näher anzusehen 

würde mich echt freuen und verbleibe mit den besten Grüßen

Orbec


----------



## Ezemo (17. Mai 2012)

Huhu,
würde mich dem ebenfalls anschließen und bitte um einen Gästekey,
dickes Danke im vorraus,
MfG Ezemo!


----------



## razKarZ (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wäre auch Dankbar eine Gästepass zu bekommen um D3 anzutesten da meine Systemplatte zur OpenBeta beim Hersteller war

schonmal danke für denjenigen der so nett ist


----------



## DerElfenritter (17. Mai 2012)

Moinsen ich hätte auch gerne 1-2 Gästepass(e), falls irgendwie da draußen sein/seine noch nicht vergeben hat.
Hab damals den Diablo Boom nicht so mitbekommen (war net so der PC Spieler) nur kurz Diablo 2 gezockt aber das hat damals schon sehr gebockt. Nun hat mich Diablo 3 sehr gehypt, möchte aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen und es erstmal antesten, das ganze möglichst mit mein Zockerkumpel.^^

Also falls wer noch seine über hat, ich würde mich sehr freuen, auch wenn es nur 1 Gästepass wäre. 

MfG


----------



## supportzerg (17. Mai 2012)

Juten Morgen,

ich würde mich auch über einen SE/code freuen  
Gruß && Dank!

Frank


----------



## babyfatzo (17. Mai 2012)

hi, ich würde mich auch sehr über einen gastkey freuen, ich hab die beta leider verschlafen und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mein rechner die für das spiel nötige leistung mitbringt


----------



## norgy (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen guest key freuen, damit ich Diablo3 mal ausprobieren kann.

Vielen Dank
norgy


----------



## DerTobi86 (17. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch gerne einen. )


----------



## Orbec (17. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

hab die News gelesen das die PCGames Com hier so nett ist und Gästepässe verteilt die jeder Packung wohl beiliegen.
Hab mich nun hier registriert in der Hoffnung das jemand so nett ist und einem "nicht PCGamer" unbekannterweise einen Key überlässt um sich das geniale Game mal näher anzusehen 

würde mich echt freuen und verbleibe mit den besten Grüßen

Orbec


----------



## poros (17. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wär klasse, wenn mir jemand einen Key zukommen lassen könnte!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DonMarcoHH (17. Mai 2012)

Suche auch noch einen... wer einen hätte... Das wäre super!


----------



## rosegirl443 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Könnte mir auch jemand einen geben? Habe Diablo noch nie gespielt und gerade der große Hype darum hat mich neugierig gemacht. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Theraiserson (17. Mai 2012)

Hey!
Ich wollte fragen, ob eventuell jemand nen Key übrig hätte. Wär echt spitze, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir des Spiel kauf, aber wenn Ichs mach, dann kann ich ja wieder nen Key zurückgeben. Wär echt spitze!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dermannohnenerven (17. Mai 2012)

*...*

ja wer noch einen Key für mich übrig hat, darf ihn mir gerne senden. Bin mir noch unschlüssig mit dem Kauf. Vielleichts wirds ja was...


----------



## Sin96 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo !
Ich würde mich über einen D3-Gästekey freuen. Würde gern vor dem Kauf erstmal reinschnuppern wollen.
Findet sich ein edler Spender ? Einfach ne pm an mich 

Danke im Voraus !

Gruß !


----------



## DonMarcoHH (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hätte jemand einen Starter Key für mich?
Ich hab damals in der Schulzeit intensiv Diablo 2 gespielt, aber bisher einfach nicht über Diablo 3 nachgedacht. Aber solang juckt es, was ich so alles höre und würde es gerne einmal antesten...


----------



## Taqua (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo erstmal...,
auch ich würde mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen das Spiel über den Gästepass einmal anspielen zu können, um die Zeit bis zum eventuellen Kauf des Spiels zu überbrücken und zu testen, ob meine Erwartungen zumindest ansatzweise erfüllt werden. 60€ sind immerhin ein stolzer Preis. Danke an den, der noch einen Key für mich übrig hat!


----------



## Razi80 (17. Mai 2012)

Razi80 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr!
> 
> Meine Freundin hätte gern Diablo 3, ist sich aber nicht sicher ob es ihr gefällt.
> Wenn jemand einen Gäste-Key übrig hat, würde ich sie da gerne mal reinschnuppern lassen.
> ...



Leider hat sich bisher noch niemand mit nem Key gemeldet...ist nix mehr übrig?


----------



## ScreamingRage (17. Mai 2012)

Halloooo erstmal ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr es schon wusstet aber ich würde mich riesig über ein Gäste Pass freuen )  Bin noch sehr unentschlossen und würde es einfach gerne mal anspielen  Mfg Ben


----------



## Shadow7184 (17. Mai 2012)

Razi80 schrieb:


> Leider hat sich bisher noch niemand mit nem Key gemeldet...ist nix mehr übrig?


 
Die Keys werden wohl alle bei Ebay vertickert


----------



## Shratze96 (17. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen, hab leider im Moment nicht das nötige Kleingeld für Diablo, würde aber gerne mal reingucken


----------



## LAM007 (18. Mai 2012)

Würde mich über einen Gästepass freuen weil meine freunde es spielen und davon schwärmen
und wollte es erstmal antesten bevor ich es kaufe aber leider haben sie es digital von blizzard gekauft

mfg


----------



## Scratchy0983 (18. Mai 2012)

Morgen...

hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass weil ohne vorher zu testen kauf ichs schon mal gar net
Wo ist nur die zeit hin wo es vorher eine Demo gab? 

Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus

Euer Scratchy


----------



## Verne1984 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gamer

ich würde mich über einen Gästepass sehr freuen. Ich würde gerne das Spiel testen bevor ich es Kauf. Die Kiritken sind sehr sehr unterschiedlich was einem die Kaufentscheidung nicht wirklich abnimmt.

Wäre cool wenn mir jemand seinen Key per PN schickt.

Danke im voraus


----------



## dustells (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wurde erst vor kurzem auf Diablo aufmerksam durch die Medien und würde D3 auch mal gerne antesten und schauen ob das was für mich ist.
Wenn wir mir also jemand einen Key per PN schicken könnte wäre das echt nett. 

Dankeschön.


----------



## Galebor (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community.

Habe über PC Games Online erfahren das zu Diablo 3 Gästepass verfügbar sind. Ich freue mich sehr falls mir jemand einen Gästepass gibt denn ich wollte mir ,schon vorher ,einen Überblick verschaffen ob das Game ein würdiger Nachfolger ist ist und es gegebenefalls kaufen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal vielmals im Vorraus!


----------



## DenimBlue (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute
ich wollte fragen ob jemand einen probekey übrig hat da ich das Spiel gerne testen würde bevor ich es mir kaufe , da ich schon so manches spiel gekauft habe was dann doch beschissen war.
Key dann einfach per PN schicken 
Danke im vorraus

mfg DenimBlue


----------



## lenix22 (18. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,

Würde auch gerne Diablo 3 spielen, nur will ich nicht gleich den vollen Preis dafür zahlen (Versteht sich, denke ich).
Also würde ich gerne antesten um mir einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.
Deswegen bitte ich euch mir einen Key per PN zu schicken, danke schonmal


----------



## steven1410 (18. Mai 2012)

Heyho Leute,
würde mich auch super freuen über einen Gästekey, bin großer Fan des Spiels, aber mir fehlt zur zeit das nötige Kleingeld...
Danke schon einmal im vorraus!

Grüße Steven


----------



## markus087 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo... Bin absoluter Diablo-Neuling und wollte das Spiel gerne erstmal antesten bevor ich die knapp 60 Euro dafür ausgebe. Hat jemand einen Gästepass für mich übrig? Würde mich sehr freuen! 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## ThaRealMorti (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch wer einen gästepass hätte ich nehm auch einen...bijn noch sehr unschlüssig ob ich überhaupt das game kaufe...hatte noch nie was mit hack and slay geschweige denn mit diablo zu tun...daher würde ich mich sehr über einen freuen...have a nice weekend


----------



## DeKalle (18. Mai 2012)

Falls noch ein Key übrig ist würde ich mich drüber freuen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob mir die ganzen Änderungen an Diablo 3 zusagen.


----------



## shiryl (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich das Spiel gerne einmal testen möchte bevor ich es kaufe. Vielen dank im Voraus!


----------



## DDS-Zod (18. Mai 2012)

Suche ja immer noch.

PS: hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Key aus dem Tread bekommen?
Abgesehen von dem einen geposteten und die welche Belifuss verteilt hat.


----------



## citydweller (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Gemeinde,
würde mich ebenfalls über einen Diablo 3 Starter Key freuen. Bin am überlegen ob ich das Spiel kaufen soll. 60€ ist jedoch auch für mich viel Geld und möchte erstmal antesten bevor ich eine Kaufentscheidung fälle.
Vielen Dank und euch noch nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Peter23 (18. Mai 2012)

Wie freundlich plötzlich alle sein können, wenn sie etwas haben wollen.


----------



## artusamak (18. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. Es würde mich schon reizen das Spiel anzutesten und gegebenenfalls zu kaufen.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen!


----------



## EnginSz (18. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Key per PN freuen!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2012)

ich mich auch.


----------



## krucki1 (18. Mai 2012)

Wie alle hier, wie in einem Bewerbungsschreiben ihren Standardtext los lassen. Kein Geld, Spiel zu teuer, erstmal testen usw usw.... Dieses Gästekeyprinzip ist voll für den Popo. Bei Ebay verscheuern die Leute die Tickets für 1-5 Euro. Wofür? Dass mann nicht bis zum 15. Juni warten muss? Dann kann eh jeder sich die Demo runterladen. Ich warte also.... Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## Pittus (18. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls über einen Guest-Key freuen.

thx im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VortexDE (18. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass, ich möchte das Spiel erstmal ausprobieren bevor ich es mir kaufe 
Ich habe zwar Diablo II (leider nur kurz) angetestet und fand es Interessant ist leider schon etwas her. :/

Fände es echt genial wenn jemand einen über hätte 

Grüße Vortex


----------



## Mellie33 (18. Mai 2012)

Suche ebenfalls


----------



## Knispelkopp (19. Mai 2012)

Da ich bisher noch nie ein Hack and Slay Spiel ausprobiert hab, wollte ich mir ganz gerne mal Diablo 3 anschauen. Allerdings gibt's das Spiel ja offenbar kaum noch irgendwo zu kaufen bzw. wenn, dann nur zu Wucherpreisen. So ein Guest Key hört sich nach einer guten Möglichkeit an, das ganze mal zu testen... ich will eigentlich nur ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen . Falls also jemand einen übrig hat und ihn mir vermachen möchte, wäre das echt super!


----------



## Scratchy0983 (19. Mai 2012)

eine offizielle Demo wäre nicht schlecht und apropo 15.06. das spiel ist seit dem 15.05. auf den markt krucki1


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2012)

Scratchy0983 schrieb:


> eine offizielle Demo wäre nicht schlecht und apropo 15.06. das spiel ist seit dem 15.05. auf den markt krucki1


 Trotzdem wird am 15.06 die Demo für jeden zugänglich. Ab dann sind die Guestkeys wertlos.


----------



## AlexK-Mainz (19. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand einen Gästekey übrig?
- hab jetzt gerade Zeit und würd das mal gerne testen...


----------



## shadowgtx (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wenn einer einen Gästepass über hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn den mir jemand schicken würde. Möchte das Spiel gerne mal testen vor dem kauf.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## OldDirtyD (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte gerne auch einen Guest Pass für Diablo 3 

Ich biete dafür auch einen Audible ( ein Hörbuch ) und einen Lovefilm ( 30 Tage kostenlos)  Gutschein.

Thx


----------



## delaque (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen: Ich wäre auch an einem Gästepass interessiert.
Als Belohnung biete ich vielen Dank! 

Lg, del


----------



## Arkydos (19. Mai 2012)

Heyhey!

Ich und mein Kumpel würden auch gern jeweils einen Guest-Key haben, falls jemand noch welche übrig hat und nicht weiß, wohin damit... Gerne an mich schicken, wäre super fit! 

MfG


----------



## baschke33 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wollte mir D3 anfangs nicht kaufen aber die ganzen Streams haben mich überzeugt  Jedoch will ich es erstmal per Guest Key ausprobieren also würde mich freuen wenn ich auch einen bekäme.


----------



## AlexK-Mainz (19. Mai 2012)

Geld dafür zu verlangen ist schon der Hammer. Allerdings fänd ich es von Blizzard schöner, wenn derjenige, welcher über einen Gästeaccount einen neuen Spieler wirbt ein "Geschenk" bekäme.

Egal... also wer noch einen hat... ich hab noch keinen gefunden und würd mich freuen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Krushix (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich noch nie Diablo gespielt habe, mich Diablo 3 anhand der Gameplay-Videos doch ein wenig reizt würde ich mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen.

Wenn also noch jemand einen Gästepass loswerden möchte wäre ich sehr dankbar.. und da ich schon 2 mmo's monatl. zahle würde ich D3 erstmal gerne testen bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Danke schonmal im Voraus

MfG Krushix


----------



## unoturbo0815 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
da meine Freunde und Bekannten das Spiel über den Jahrepass bekommen haben wende ich mich an euch.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich übrig.
Ich würde gerne vorher in das spiel reinschnuppern bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Mfg uno


----------



## Datsspeed (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

da meine kumpels alle diablo 3 schon spielen und es mir empfohlen haben, würde ich auch gerne mal des diablo 3 testen, mittels einen gästepass.

würde mich freuen wenn ich zum testen einen krigen könnte

danke im vorraus 

mfg 

Datsspeed


----------



## Kreon (20. Mai 2012)

Datsspeed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da meine kumpels alle diablo 3 schon spielen und es mir empfohlen haben, würde ich auch gerne mal des diablo 3 testen, mittels einen gästepass.


 
Du hast ja coole Kumpels, wenn keiner von denen einen Gästepass an dich abdrücken will.


----------



## Datsspeed (20. Mai 2012)

keiner von denen hat einen  die haben alle diablo 3 mittels 12monate abbo von wow ggekauft ...


----------



## Lumber87 (20. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich würde gerne mal Diablo antesten, bevor ich es kaufe. Hat vllt noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich?

Wäre super. Vielen Dank schon mal.


Gruß
Lumber


----------



## johny1984 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Würde auch gerne Diablo 3 antesten bevor ich es kaufe.
Ich wäre riesig dankbar für einen Gästepass.

MFG
Joachim


----------



## sindRow (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich würde das Game gerne antesten und wäre sehr dankbar über einen Gästekey.

Im voraus vielen Dank.

MfG...


----------



## CHABBA (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe die digitale Edition von Diablo gekauft und da ist ja kein Gästepass dabei. Ich würde aber sehr gerne das Spiel einem Freund zeigen weil er noch nicht schlüssig ist ob er es sich kaufen soll.

Hätte jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig? Das wäre echt prima.

Einfach an chabba@web.de schicken oder ingame "Pownz"

Vielen Dank


----------



## hassu (20. Mai 2012)

moinsen,

habe auch nur die digital version und bräuchte nen gästekey für nen kumpel. Freue mich über ne IM. THX


----------



## diabulo (20. Mai 2012)

Wer Diablo III noch nicht hat ist selber schuld. 

Wer will, kanns ja mal hier versuchen, das Spiel zu gewinnen:
https://www.facebook.com/ZenAlarm


----------



## deejoo (20. Mai 2012)

Auch ich würde mich über einen Gästepass sehr freuen.

Bitte per Mail an gaestepass@online.de.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## ThaRealMorti (20. Mai 2012)

hallo und guten tag


ich suche noch nach einem gästepass für diablos 3 damit ich es eben mal antesten kann...ich habe es noch nie gespielt und kenne die vorgänger nicht und bin daher sehr unschlüssig ob ich mir dieses spiele überhaupt zulege oder nicht. wenn noch einer von euch einen pass zu verschenken würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## Nightscorp (20. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend

wenn jemand noch ein Gäste-Key da hat,würd ich mich auch sehr darüber freuen. Habe ewiglang Diablo 2 gespielt und wollte deswegen mir auch Diablo 3 anschaun um zu sehen wieviel sich da verändert hat


----------



## badebibopi (20. Mai 2012)

hey 
ich bin nh Neuling was Diablo angeht und würde es gerne mal ausprobieren bevor ich mir das Spiel hole
Also villt hat ja jmd nh Game Key für mich übrig. Wenn ja schreibt mich per PN an. 

MfG bade


----------



## Harry-Jo (21. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend allerseits 

Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder die Frage gestellt, ob es sich für mich lohnt D3 zu keufen. Ich würde das SPiel jedoch gerne vorher testen.
Wenn jemand also noch ein Gäste-Key da hat,würd ich mich auch sehr darüber freuen.

Gruß. Harry

HAT EINEN. ALSO KEIN WEITERER BEDARF


----------



## FireEagleOne (21. Mai 2012)

hallo 

würde auch einen Gästekey nehmen wenn einer einen übrig hat würde gerne einmal reinschnuppern holen werde ich es mir auf jedenfall nur würde mir bis dahin gerne mal die Zeit vertreiben... wie gesagt würde mich riesig freuen wenn mir einer einen zukommen lassen könnte


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## apocalypsejm (21. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich würde auch gerne einen Gästekey erbetteln. In meinem Freundeskreis hat leider noch keiner Diablo 3 gekauft und da ich dummerweise die Betaphase um 2 Stunden verpasst habe weiss ich leider nicht, ob mein kleines 11" Notebook (altes Alienware) fit genug ist, Diablo laufen zu lassen. 

Wenn's geht, kauf ichs natürlich und kann meinen Gästekey hier wieder anbieten. 
Bitte PN oder email an diablo@hettrum.eu 

Vielen Dank!!
Gruss
Jo


----------



## FireEagleOne (21. Mai 2012)

*gästepass *

wenn jemand einen gästepass über hat wär superlieb wenn er mir einen zukommen lässt sobald ich D3 habe vergebe ich gerne meine auch hier 


vielen vielen dank schonmal


----------



## p33r (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe leider in den nächsten 3 Monaten nur mein Notebook zum spielen und bin mir unsicher, wie gut das Spiel darauf läuft. Würde es also gerne mal mit dem Gästepass ausprobieren. Wenn es läuft, kaufe ich es mir und könnte den neuen Gästepass dann über den gleichen Weg weiter/zurückgeben.
Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand seinen Key per PN schicken könnte. Danke schonmal.

Grüße 


Hab einen. Danke an Harry-Jo


----------



## cRANKY (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mitglieder,

ich persönlich würde auch gerne einmal in Diablo 3 reinschauen, da ich auch schon in der Beta drin war und es mir sehr viel Spass gemacht hat.
Wenn ihr so nett seit und noch einen Key bereit liegen habt dann schickt mir doch bitte eine PM. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Bloki (21. Mai 2012)

Grüß Gott die Damen 

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen freuen, stelle meinen (eventuellen) zukünftigen natürlich auch zu Verfügung ... sollte mir das Spiel zusagen.


----------



## ADW-Critical (21. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand zufällig nen Key?
Ich bräuchte einen zum anzocken.
Ist auch kein (ich hol mir ma hier keys und sell die  @ ihr wisst schonwo )


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Penny2912 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe Diablo III Spieler ,

ich bin noch relativ neu im Diablo Universum und würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass zum Testen freuen.
Einfach ne PN an mich wäre sehr nett .

Danke schon mal.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Peter23 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo gebt mir einen Key!

Warum? Weil ich hier nicht rumschleime wie der Rest.

Gebt mir einen Key oder last es bleiben.


----------



## lucret (22. Mai 2012)

Hey ich habe mir die Digitale Version gekauft -.- Bräuchte auch 2 Keys für meine Freunde.. Wäre super geil einfach PN oder Email: estars@gmx.de


----------



## Woelfin84 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, noch so eine Neuregistrierung, die nur auf den Key aus ist... aber ich bin immerhin ehrlich.

Hat noch jemand einen Gäste-Key für mich über? *blinzel*


----------



## armin0704 (23. Mai 2012)

so leute ich schreibe mich auch mal hier rein. ein gäste key wäre sehr nett da ich keine ahnung von diablo habe und ich es testen wollte!


----------



## Caromite (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Key freuen, falls jemand noch einen übrig hat. Bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe, würde ich nämlich gerne ausprobieren, ob und wie es auf meinem Laptop läuft und ob es mir auch Spaß bereitet 

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Caro


----------



## chunkydaemon (23. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen.


----------



## Kaideen (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich bin ein begeisterter Diabolo spieler und würde gerne diabolo 3 mal antesten wollen.

Also wenn einer noch nen Gästepass über hat würde ich mich sehr sehr freuen.

Danke für die mühe


----------



## Kreon (23. Mai 2012)

Kaideen schrieb:


> Ich bin ein begeisterter Diabolo spieler und würde gerne diabolo 3 mal antesten wollen.


 
Hier kannst du so viele haben, wie du willst.


----------



## undercoverkitty (23. Mai 2012)

auch ich würde sehr gerne mal Diablo 3 anzocken und wollte ganz nett fragen, ob jemand einen Gästepass für mich übrig hat, wenn ich es kaufe stelle ich meinen auch zur Verfügung...eine Hand wäscht die andere


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
vlt. hat ja jemand einen Guest Key für einen etwas alteingesessenen Forennutzer wie mich übrig? ^^ 
vlt. bringt das ja einen Vorteil vor den ganzen leuten die sich einzig und allein deshalb hier registriert haben, um einen Key abzustauben.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Kreon (23. Mai 2012)

Nein tuts nicht. Habe ich auch schon probiert. Ich denke, hier hat noch keiner aus dem Thread nen Key erhalten.


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Nein tuts nicht. Habe ich auch schon probiert. Ich denke, hier hat noch keiner aus dem Thread nen Key erhalten.


Falsch


----------



## Kreon (23. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Falsch


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Falsch


 Stimmt 
Danke nochmal


----------



## sKuLL1981 (24. Mai 2012)

hiho 

ich hatte leider die beta knapp verpasst , nen gästepass wäre wirklich eine nette sache! 


*update* ... na meldet sich noch jemand? :p


----------



## Steve-O86 (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe mir das Spiel grad im Saturn geschnappt und hab die zwei Keys zu vergeben.
Ich mach das einfach mal so: Wer ab jetzt am schnellsten meine Facebook-Seite liked, bekommt gleich einen per FB-Nachricht zugeschickt 

Gonzales Productions | Facebook


----------



## Gtdizzle (24. Mai 2012)

Moin.. Würde mich auch rießig über einen gästepass freuen


----------



## joggi1980 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich bin ein fan von Diablo 2 gewesen und würde gern einmal den Dritten Teil antesten bevor ich es mir kaufen würde .
Es wäre echt cool wenn einer ein Gästepass für mich hätte.


----------



## oluminion (26. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen  Hab das Spiel zwar vorbestellt, aber irgendwie kommt die Post damit nicht bei und so könnte ich wenigstens schonmal ein bisschen in den Genuss kommen  Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## g3nau2987 (26. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich Diablo 3 erstmal auf meinem Laptop testen möchte, um zu schaun ob es flüssig läuft.

Wenn jemand einen übrig hat, dann bitte per Mail schicken 

thx


----------



## H4ldolium (26. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gäste Key freuen.

Würde das spiel gerne antesten.


----------



## el-celeste (26. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, wenn man schonmal 2 Tage nichts zu tun hat


----------



## Storm3105 (26. Mai 2012)

Das kommt jetzt sicher sehr überraschend.... Aber: Auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, hoffe es erbarmt sich einer


----------



## H4ldolium (26. Mai 2012)

Ist echt verlockend die einladung auf dem PC Games Portal :p


----------



## Nimroth1203 (26. Mai 2012)

HiHO würde mich auch sehr über einen gästepass freuen, das spiel zu testen bevor man es sich kauft wäre super. habe keinen bock mehr auf swtor und wow habe ich 6 jahre gezockt das reicht auch.

lg Nimroth 1203


----------



## optical (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Zusammen,

als absoluter Diablo-Neuling würde ich es gern mal vorher ausprobieren. Ich höre imme nur Diablo überall, aber nie sah ich es 

Vielleicht findet sich jemand mit nem Key.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nookieding (27. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach nem Gästepass.

Würde mich sehr über einen Spender freuen 

vielen dank. 

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Ghostface101 (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch jemand einen übrig hat, bitte melden, würde es auch gerne mal testen, höre nur positives.

greets


----------



## Naemii (27. Mai 2012)

Hi, auch ich würde mich über nen Gästepass freuen, wär supi
Danke


----------



## KleinesBienchen (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Diablo-Besitzer,

Ich war gestern bei meinen Kaufversuchen nicht erfolgreich (in "bezahlbaren" Läden ausverkauft und Amazon liefert nicht am Wochenende  ) und würde mich riesig über einen Gästepass freuen, um schon mal "anzuspielen" 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Storm3105 (27. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich meiner Vorrednerin an, würde D3 gerne anzocken. Biete meine tiefe Dankbarkeit für einen Gästepass 
lg


----------



## Enylaos (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo! Ich bin seit Jahren begeiterter WoW Spieler und überlege Diablo 3 zu beginnen - war damals von Diablo 2 begeistert. Davor würde ich das Spiel sehr gern testen, v.a. weil ich nicht weiß ob mein Rechner die Graphik darstellen kann. Es wäre schade wenn ich das Spiel kaufen würde und die Technik nicht ausreicht. Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen - VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## repart (27. Mai 2012)

Könnte ich auch einen beta key bekommen ? 
Will D3 testen ob mein PC die Grafike gut aushalten kann


----------



## Maddig21 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen, da ich es antesten will und mir es vll. kaufen will.

Mfg


----------



## ollek19 (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass über hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gurkenknipser (28. Mai 2012)

guten morgen zusammen

hätte jemand noch einen diablo 3 gästepass abzugeben das wäre echt klasse wollte das game erstmal testen bevor ich es mir kaufe.

grüße
Micha


----------



## Shaddir (28. Mai 2012)

Hey liebe Community,

auch ich wäre daran interessiert Diablo 3 vor dem Kauf einmal auf Herz und Nieren anzutesten.
Wenn jemand also noch einen Gästepass für mich erübrigen könnte, würde mich das sehr freuen!

LG Shaddir


----------



## webco (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

da bei mir in der Gegend Diablo 3 erst wieder ab Samstag im Laden erhältlich ist, probiere ich es mal auf diesem Weg für einen Gästepass. 

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen übrig hätte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## fillinchen (28. Mai 2012)

ich würd mich auch riesig über nen guest pass für diablo 3 freuen......


----------



## LukeX (28. Mai 2012)

Moin,
da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mir Diablo III kaufen soll, wollte ich es mal ausprobieren.
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand seinen Gästepass bereitstellen würde. 
MfG


----------



## martin987 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hat noch einer von euch nen Gästepass übrig?, würde auch gern mal mein System und
das Spiel kurz antesten, bevor ich Blizzard Geld überweise und es mir dann doch nicht gefällt. 

vielen Dank im voraus.

Grüße martin987


----------



## JM89 (28. Mai 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. 

JM


----------



## FiddlesticksHB (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community , da ich nun mit meiner Prüfung durch bin und mich dem zocken endlich widmen kann, wäre es top wenn ich einen Gästepass ergattern könnte um mir das Spiel mal anschauen zu können , bevor ichs mir einfach kaufe.


Wäre sehr toll , wenn ihn mir jemand zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


Danke!!


----------



## Evilknut (28. Mai 2012)

*D3 gästepass*

Ich würd mich auch mega über einen Gästepass key freuen da ich mir das Spiel warscheinlich holen möchte aber mir noch nicht so sicher bin ob es mir gefällt :7

Skype: Destroja1
Icq: 578823471
oder pm


----------



## DeinFreundWatson (29. Mai 2012)

Auch ich bettele um einen Gäste-Pass! Bin leider nie in den Genuss der Beta oder der Open-Beta gekommen...

Wenn jemand noch einen übrig hätte würde ich mir riesig freuen!

Ich rutsche auf Knien vor euch! Heute wäre mein freier Abend und auch die Frau ist außer Haus.. 
Macht mich Glücklich! 

bitte per PM schicken!


----------



## DeinFreundWatson (29. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Sickfried (30. Mai 2012)

Hiho liebe PC Gamesgemeinde,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3 .
Wenn ein netter User noch einen übrig hat den er nicht braucht,
würde ich mich tierisch freuen wenn er/sie mir den Key per PM zukommen lassen könnte!
Mit unendlichem Dank im Voraus!
Der Siggi


----------



## smartphoenix (30. Mai 2012)

Juhuuu 

Ich würde gern wissen ob jemand einen Gäste Key hat. Wäre sehr verbunden einen zu bekommen 

Und schonmal vielen Dank an den edlen Spender!


----------



## frostflower (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kurz und bündig: wenn jemand einen Gästepass zu vergeben hat, bittebitte an mich! 

frostflower@gmx.at


Vielen Dank und Grüße aus Tirol!


----------



## Lady-22 (31. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs,

Ich hab den alten Laptop von meinem Bruder bekommen und wollte testen ob Diablo III darauf laufen kann, bevor ich mir kauf. 
Schick mir einfach eine PM.

Love U


----------



## baefisch (31. Mai 2012)

also wer "menace 2 society" kennt...

ich würde sogar.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte einen Starter Key für D3 per PN...


----------



## Harry02 (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute würde mich auch sehr Über einen Gästepass freuen 

Damit ich Probieren kann ob Diablo auf meinem System Läuft 

oder ob ich erst meine Hardware bissl aufrüsten muß 

jedenfalls bedanke ich mich jetz schonmal bei demjenigen der mir einen zukommen lässt


----------



## ch00ser (31. Mai 2012)

Ich war und bin noch ein begeisterter Diablo Fan. Damals spielte ich mit meinem ersten PC Diablo 1, später kam Hellfire dazu. 
Während der Schulzeit wurde dann Diablo 2 zur Sucht, von LoD will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. 

Ich würde mich auf ein Gäste Key freuen!
Spielen und mich -hoffentlich- begeistern lassen das Spiel auch zu kaufen.
Hoffe das klappt.

Ein schönen und blutigen "hack and slay" Spaß......


----------



## mancerayder (1. Juni 2012)

hallo, hätte noch jemand einen gästepass für mich übrig? würde mir gern ein bild von teil 3 machen.
wär echt cool, glg
email: rol@gmx.at


----------



## elmafat (1. Juni 2012)

huhu, noch wär nen Gäste Pass übrig .... würde mich Freun 

Gruß Elma


----------



## CaptainBarbossa (1. Juni 2012)

Huhu ... würde mich auch freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass überlassen könnte... 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus und an die Community ...
Cooler Aufruf in jedem Fall...

lg...


----------



## Alphareason (2. Juni 2012)

Hi würde Diablo 3 auch gern ausprobieren wenn noch jemand einen Gäste Pass hätte würde ich mich freuen ^^

Sternenfuchs@gmx.de


----------



## Girhji (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mich ebenso über einen Gästepass freuen,
dieses Spiel ist einfach ein geiler Suchtfaktor!


----------



## toastmachine (2. Juni 2012)

Neuer Benutzer, 1. Beitrag...

Vielleicht schaut ja noch jemand in diesen Thread und hat noch einen Gästepass zu verschenken. Möchte den Zugang nutzen, um mir erstens selbst ein Bild von diesem Spiel zu machen und zweitens meine Hardware zu überprüfen. 12 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit...

Vielen Dank im Voraus und ein stressfreies Wochenende!


----------



## sm229 (2. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen...vlt hat ja jemand für mich auch einen gäste pass...würde lieber erstmal testen da die meinungen sich sehr unterscheiden...
MFG


----------



## xEaGle (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

 Wär wirklich sehr Nett wenn mir jemand einen Code zur verfügung stellen könnte, da ich das Spiel gerne ausprobieren würde bevor ich es mir kaufe  

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 xEaGle


----------



## Moaxy (2. Juni 2012)

Hei Leute!
Hab noch nie Diablo gespielt und würd' mir gern mal ein Bild davon machen. 
Über einen Gästepass würd' ich mich freuen. 
maxi26796@gmx.de


----------



## braumi1 (2. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute!

Würde gerne - wie alle anderen auch hier - Diablo 3 auf meinem Rechner testen bevor ich es mir zulege. Mein PC is schon ein bissl in die Jahre gekommen, würd gern mal schauen ob ers schafft. Also falls noch jemand einen Gästepass übrig hat, würd ich mich freuen den zu bekommen.

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Grüße


----------



## Alphareason (2. Juni 2012)

Hätte vielleicht noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich würde gern Diablo 3 ausprobieren

Sternenfuchs@gmx.de


----------



## Bebox (2. Juni 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, einer meiner Freunde hat seine 2 leider schon vergeben und ich höre von allen Seiten nur mehr wie toll es nicht ist und würde es jetzt bevor ich es kaufe gerne testen da ich Diablo2 geliebt habe ^^
Schonmal im Vorraus dickes danke an den netten Spender !!!


----------



## Alphareason (3. Juni 2012)

Scheint wohl nicht mehr aktuell zu sein das Thema hier, schade eigendlich, wünsch denen die Glück hatten good luck and good loot


----------



## Bloody42 (3. Juni 2012)

Hi an alle die ein Gästepass vergeben möchten.

Hätte großes Interesse habe jahre lang D2 LOD gespielt und würde mir D3 erst mal anschauen ob es mir den überhaupt noch gefällt  

Vielen dank...


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (3. Juni 2012)

escaflown (a) web de

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Testcode freuen. Wenn's Spaß macht wie D2 dann wirds upgegradet.

Vielen Dank an den freundlichen Spender.
LG Matt


----------



## Kreon (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich würde mich bereit erklären jedem hier für 99 cent (zahlbar per paypal auf mein Konto auf den Cayman-Inseln) einen Gästeaccount zu beschaffen. Da ich ein langjähriges Forenmitglied bin, könnt ihr auf jeden Fall mit dem Erhalt des Keys rechnen. Leider bin ich ab jetzt bis zum 15. Juni im Urlaub. D. h. den Gästeaccount gibt's dann erst ab 15. Juni. Dafür dann aber auch garantiert. Schaut dann einfach in euren Battlenet-Account.

Meine Paypal-Adresse gibts per PM


----------



## prime31 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß diablo ist ein Kultspiel aber bevor ich 60 Euro raus haue hätte ich es wenigstens gerne mal ausprobiert. 
Wenn also noch menschen Gästepässe haben würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## leayla (8. Juni 2012)

guten tag ich würde mich sehr über nen guest key freuen würde das spiel gerne erst mal antesten
also wenn jmd noch einen key hat gerne an mich senden würde mich sehr freuen 

lg leayla


----------



## hannibal23 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

ich würde Diablo 3 gerne ebenfalls antesten, bevor ich es mir zulege.
Möchte auch wissen, ob ich das Game mit Höchsteinstellung auf meiner Hardware gamen kann.

Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juni 2012)

euch ist klar das ihr den key in ner woche für lau direkt von blizzard bekommt?...


----------



## hannibal23 (9. Juni 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich bereit erklären jedem hier für 99 cent (zahlbar per paypal auf mein Konto auf den Cayman-Inseln) einen Gästeaccount zu beschaffen. Da ich ein langjähriges Forenmitglied bin, könnt ihr auf jeden Fall mit dem Erhalt des Keys rechnen. Leider bin ich ab jetzt bis zum 15. Juni im Urlaub. D. h. den Gästeaccount gibt's dann erst ab 15. Juni. Dafür dann aber auch garantiert. Schaut dann einfach in euren Battlenet-Account.
> 
> Meine Paypal-Adresse gibts per PM



LoL...
Bin fast darauf reingefallen^^


----------



## dth-alien (10. Juni 2012)

Hat noch jemand einen Gästekey für mich übrig? 

MfG Alien


----------



## Martinkija (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen um das Spiel mal zu testen. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir einen senden würdet!


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

leayla schrieb:


> guten tag ich würde mich sehr über nen guest key freuen würde das spiel gerne erst mal antesten
> also wenn jmd noch einen key hat gerne an mich senden würde mich sehr freuen
> 
> lg leayla



Hab Dir einen geschickt.


----------



## Exigoo (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo. Würde mich auch gerne der suche nach einem Gästepass anschließen um das Spiel mal anzutesten obs sich lohnt. Wäre nett wenn jemand einen übrig hätte.
Mfg


----------



## afsade (12. Juni 2012)

Moin, würde D3 auch gerne mal antesten um zu gucken ob der Hype gerechtfertigt ist und ob ich mich anschließe! Wäre nice wenn jmd einen Gästepass hätte!
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Mfg, AFSADE


----------



## Bl4ckJK (12. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin an dem Spiel Diablo 3 interessiert, aber möchte gerne bevor ich vorher das Spiel kaufe wissen, ob mein Pc das gebacken bekommt und wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand 1 zur Verfügung stellen könnte. 

Naja schönen Abend noch


----------



## FoXXoR (12. Juni 2012)

Hey, möchte auch mal Diablo 3 testen, will kein Geld ausgeben für Spiele die es nicht wert sind. Deshalb will ich am besten selbst zocken. 

Hoffe das mir jemand einen Key geben kann. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Roman1565 (13. Juni 2012)

Könnte ich auch bitte einen Gäste-Key haben? Bitte.


----------



## Hypochonder1978 (13. Juni 2012)

Wäre sehr dankbar, über einen GästeKey.

Will mir das Spiel als leidenschaftlicher D2-Zocker zwar definitiv kaufen, aber wollte vorher mal reinschnuppern, ob der Kauf jetzt sein muss oder ob ich noch etwas warten sollte, bis die Preise humaner sind.

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Diego2509 (13. Juni 2012)

Servus liebe community.

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer von euch einen D3 Gästepass. Ich will mir das Spiel gern Kaufen, würde aber vorher gern testen ob es auf meinem relativ "veralteten" System flüssig läuft.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine PN freuen.

Lieben Gruss

Diego


----------



## leayla (14. Juni 2012)

guten abend zusammen

hätte vlt noch jmd einen guest key wollte d3 mal anspielen und testen obs überhaupt bei mir läuft!
würde mich sehr über einen key freuen wenn jmd einen für mich hat 

bis dahin schon mal vielen dank 

lg
Leayla


----------



## Kreon (14. Juni 2012)

Ihr Narren!


----------



## laserluuz (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich wäre für einen Gast-Key dankbar. 

Ich bin von einem Windows-Rechner auf einen Mac Mini umgestiegen. Als alter Diablo Fan würde ich gerne gucken, wie die Performance auf dam Mac ist, bevor ich eine Vollversion kaufe.

Wenn mich jemand mit einem Key unterstützen könnte, wäre das super - ich freue mich mega auf den Test.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
LL


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juni 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ihr Narren!


 
gibts da schon en link?


----------



## Bl4ckJK (15. Juni 2012)

gibt es die Starter-edition jetzt doch nicht 30 tage nach release für jeden?


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juni 2012)

Bl4ckJK schrieb:


> gibt es die Starter-edition jetzt doch nicht 30 tage nach release für jeden?


 
desswegen ist das hier ja son großes kino wenn die leute immernoch nach keys fragen


----------



## Bl4ckJK (15. Juni 2012)

Ja kommt die denn überhaupt noch iwann? ^^


----------



## Martinkija (15. Juni 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> desswegen ist das hier ja son großes kino wenn die leute immernoch nach keys fragen


 
wo bekommt man die starter edition denn?


----------



## SASniperWolf (15. Juni 2012)

Hey da die Starter Edition leider noch nicht draußen ist von D3 wollte ich fragen ob vllt noch jemand ein Gästepass vllt übrig hat ?
und mir das dann als PN schicken würde das wäre Nett und Dickes DANKE


----------



## FoXXoR (15. Juni 2012)

Die Starter-Edition ist noch nicht draußen! Es gibt zwar bei manchen Accounts schon die Auswahl zum runterladen, aber noch gibts nichst offizielles.


----------



## Markus69 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo ... ich würde auch gerne Diabolo 3 erst testen bevor ich es kaufe ... würde mich sehr freuen , wenn jemand so Nett wäre und könnte mir ggf. seinen Guest Key überlassen !


----------



## StarChild68 (15. Juni 2012)

Also ich würde mich auch über eine Guestkey freuen da ich im Augenblick noch unentschlossenn bin ob ich es nun kaufe oder nicht!


----------



## laserluuz (15. Juni 2012)

@Kreon:

Warum Narren? Teile Dein Wissen mit uns, großer Meister!


----------



## Canderian (16. Juni 2012)

Ein Guestkey würde mich sehr freuen, da ich noch unentschlossen bin ob sich ein Kauf lohnen würde.


----------



## Sveni-Go (16. Juni 2012)

Moin moin,

ich hätte gerne einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 um es anzutesten bevor ich es kaufe.
Wenn jemand einen übrig hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.

Besten dank im vorraus


----------



## FtheF (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich überlege mir ebenfalls Diablo3 zu kaufen, möchte aber erst ausprobieren, wie das Spiel auf meinem (relativ alten) PC läuft.
Über einen Guestkey würde ich mich daher sehr freuen.

Vorab herzlichen Dank.

F.


----------



## hAS3 (16. Juni 2012)

Trotz des riesigen Andrangs würde ich mich ebenfalls über einen Gästepass tierisch freuen =D


----------



## Jaydor (16. Juni 2012)

Schönen Guten Abend euch allen, bin ein Leidenschaftlicher Diablo 3 spieler muss aber leider warten bis zu meinem geburtstag=( ( is noch voll lange)
wäre also sehr Dankbar wenn jemand vieleicht  nen Gäste pass für mich hätte damit mir das warten versüßt wird^^.



Hat wirklich keiner nen Gäste pass über??? =(


----------



## neibu (17. Juni 2012)

*hallo  diablo 3*

hallo 

ich hatte mal ne frage hatte jemand vielleicht  ein gästepass für diablo 3 zu vergeben  ?
würde gerne das  game mal spielen und überlege  es mir zu  kaufen   nur  weiß ich nicht   wie es   ist  und  würde es gerne testen. 


mfg


----------



## rennweiter (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen...die Starteredition kommt oder kommt nicht, zumindest lässt Blizzard einen gehörig warten - und ich hätte einfach Lust das Spiel anzuspielen...

Danke vorab falls mir einer von Euch einen Gästepass übermittelt.


----------



## kuhmuhkuh (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Key zukommen lassen würde damit ich Diablo auch mal anspielen kann.
Danke in Vorraus


----------



## bb201011 (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,
würde Diablo 3 gerne vor dem Kauf mal testen. Wäre cool wenn mir jemand einen Guestpass geben könnte. Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß Markus


----------



## RexMonkeyBoy (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Com,

ich würde mich über nen Guest-Key auch riesig freuen  Ich möchte erstmal schauen ob Diablo 3 überhaupt ein Spiel für mich ist.Hab solche Spiele noch nie gezockt 
Ich hab gehört 30 Tage nach Release soll man keinen Guest Key mehr brauchen, ist da was dran? 

MFG


----------



## Keksautomat (18. Juni 2012)

RexMonkeyBoy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Com,
> 
> ich würde mich über nen Guest-Key auch riesig freuen  Ich möchte erstmal schauen ob Diablo 3 überhaupt ein Spiel für mich ist.Hab solche Spiele noch nie gezockt
> Ich hab gehört 30 Tage nach Release soll man keinen Guest Key mehr brauchen, ist da was dran?
> ...


 
Ja. Du solltest in deinem Battlenet Account eigentlich nun die Starter Edition von vornherein drin haben. Du musst den Battletag schon aktiviert haben und dir einen Namen ausgesucht haben. 

https://eu.battle.net/account/activation/landing.html?trial&product=d3
Diablo 3: Starter Edition im Detail


----------



## RexMonkeyBoy (18. Juni 2012)

Da hab ich mich eingeloggt, aber jetzt muss ich nen Gästekey eingeben um meinen Gästepass zu aktivierne.


----------



## Maxi017 (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ich würde mich auch ser freuen wenn mir jemand einen Diablo 3 Guest key per PN schicken würde. Ich würde auch gegen einen Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty Probekey tauschen  Würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer vone euch mir antowrten würde!

MFG Maxi017


----------



## Kreon (18. Juni 2012)

Blizzard meint:



> Hinweis: Die Starter Edition von Diablo III wird bis auf weiteres nicht ohne Gästepass verfügbar sein.


----------



## poliktiz (19. Juni 2012)

Moin alle zusammen 
Also ich bin neu hier und hätte auch gerne eine Gästepass.
Wär echt nett ;D
Und denkt ja nicht, dass ich mich hier nur angemeldet habe wegen dem Key!
*Hust*


----------



## TheEVIL (19. Juni 2012)

Sers zusammen,

ich weiß bin net der einzige, aber wenn jemand noch n Gästekey übrig hätte, würd mich sehr drüber freuen.

Falls was kommt schon mal danke im vorraus!


----------



## DieWulst (19. Juni 2012)

Hey leute endlich find ich mal was brauchbares xD
Wenn noch einer einen Pass hat würd ich eingehn vor freude. 
also bitte schreibt mir wenn ihr einen übrig habt!!!
Fettes merci im vorraus!!! 

Gruß Wulst


----------



## tombr86 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich reihe mich dann mal ein und würde mich freuen, wenn noch einer einen Key übrig hätte. (Auch wenn die Aussicht darauf wohl eher gering ist wie ich das hier sehe.) MfG


----------



## Xeon75 (20. Juni 2012)

Hey, würd mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen, falls einer noch einen übrig hat


----------



## piecko (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. Ich finds ne ziemliche Schweinerei von Blizzard, dass sie nicht wie angekündigt, die Starter Edition ein Monat nach dem Release auch ohne Gästepass zur Verfügung stellen.

Also wie gesagt, würd mich freuen 

Bis dann


----------



## chrii (21. Juni 2012)

yo hast post

servus chr


----------



## chrii (21. Juni 2012)

DieWulst schrieb:


> Hey leute endlich find ich mal was brauchbares xD
> Wenn noch einer einen Pass hat würd ich eingehn vor freude.
> also bitte schreibt mir wenn ihr einen übrig habt!!!
> Fettes merci im vorraus!!!
> ...


 
yo hast post

servus chr


----------



## Smeralda89 (21. Juni 2012)

Hiho,

falls jemand noch einen Gästekey übrig hat, würd ich mich freuen 

Sollte ich mir das Spiel danach mal kaufen, geb ich den neuen Gästekey natürlich hier im Forum ab!

Grüße


----------



## Dieb (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,


hab jetzt nach einigem hin und her diesen Thread gefunden und hoffe das noch jemand mit einem Gästekey zu finden ist.
Ich selbst habe leider nur die Standard Edition, möchte aber einem Freund ermöglichen vorab Einblicke ins Spiel zu erhalten.

Jede Hilfe wäre Super! 

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Tuberkel (21. Juni 2012)

Servus,

hat jemand vielleicht noch nen Gäste-Key für mich? Ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentl. kaufen, aber hier in meiner Nähe stehts nirgends mehr in den Regalen und bestellen wollt ich's mir erstmal eigentl. nicht, mal davon abgesehen würde ich gerne erstmal wissen ob das Spiel eigentl. gut auf meiner Kiste läuft^^
Wenn mir das Spiel zusagt werd ich's mir nach der Klausurenphase dann auch zulegen  Wäre also echt nett^^

lg


----------



## hhboy20 (21. Juni 2012)

hi ich habe noch nie diablo gespielt und würde es gerne mal testen hat vllt jemand noch einen key für mich ?


----------



## mac210 (21. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag 
Ich hab einen Bericht über Diablo 3 gelesen und bin jetzt ziehmlich interressiert an dem spiel möchte es aber zuerst ma anzocken ob es was für mich ist.
ich würde mich daher über einen test-game-key freuen.


ich hab mir gestern diablo 3 gekauft brauch also keinen gästekey mehr aber danke für die bemühungen ^^


----------



## DJLunar1rst (22. Juni 2012)

Liebe Community !

Ich habe ja auch noch ein bisschen Hoffnung und hoffe das IRGENDWER bitte noch ein Gästepass für mich hat!


----------



## NightSkiller (22. Juni 2012)

Hey,

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einen Diablo 3 Guest Key.
Falls jemand noch einen hat würde ich mich freuen
wenn ich den bekommen könnte.

mfg NightSkiller


----------



## LKWPeter2000 (23. Juni 2012)

Servus werte Community,

ich wollte anfragen, ob eventuell jemand noch nen Guestpass hätte.
Ich hab D1 u D2 gesuchtet bis zum abwinken konnte mich bis jetzt allerdings einfach nicht entscheiden das Spiel dann wirklich zu kaufen, wenn man die Patchnotes so liest. 

Daher wäre es wirklich sehr nett, wenn jemand noch nen Guestpass hätte, ob es wirklich so schlecht ist oder ob es wirklich so gut ist das game. Die Meinungen gehn leider auseinander.


----------



## Damis (23. Juni 2012)

Hier 
BG7JM7-N74J-RR6HF2-MEYP-B8BKTX

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht vertippt 

g Damis


----------



## D4rk4ngel78 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo leuts,

ich wollt mal fragen, ob eventuell jemand noch nen Guestpass hätte.

hab Diablo I und II bis zur vergasung gespielt, 
kann mich mom. nicht entscheiden ob ich mir Diablo III kaufe, 
da ich bis jetzt nur von problemen höre.

wäre schön wenn jemand mir einen geben könnte, zur entscheidungsfindung.

THX


----------



## Sabulva (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Würde das Spiel so gerne einmal antesten, und wäre sehr dankbar über einen Gästepass

Liebe Grüße

Sabulva


----------



## Sabulva (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Würde das Spiel so gerne einmal antesten, und wäre sehr dankbar über einen Gästepass. Den dann bitte über PN verschicken. Vergessen zu schreiben 

Liebe Grüße

Sabulva


----------



## Smeralda89 (23. Juni 2012)

Huhu,

hat vielleicht irgendwo jemand noch einen Gästekey übrig?
Tät mich über eine pm freuen!

Sollte ich mir das Spiel nach Test tatsächlich kaufen, geb ich den neuen Key natürlich hier im Forum ab!

LG


----------



## HexDoc (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

habe zwei Fragen:

1. hat noch jemand ein Gästepass für mich zum verschenken?  Ich bedanke mich im voraus für PN.
2. muss ich dann das Spiel neu installieren, da ich schon einmal installiert habe mit Account erstellen?

MfG


----------



## Ruffneck74 (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn noch jemand einen Gästepasskey für mich hätte.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob mein Notebook Diablo 3 bewältigt ^^ und möchte das mal testen, bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Sabulva (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Würde das Spiel so gerne einmal antesten, und wäre sehr dankbar über einen Gästepass. Den dann bitte über PN verschicken. 

Keiner mehr da der ein Gästepass zu vergeben hat 

Liebe Grüße

Sabulva


----------



## Smeralda89 (24. Juni 2012)

Was für Geier, die hier mehrfach auf dersleben Seite nachfragen


----------



## Gast01 (24. Juni 2012)

Hi, auch ich würde gern Diablo III erst antesten vor dem Kauf. Hätte noch jemand einen Guestkey für mich. Vielen Dank


----------



## ircsandstorm (24. Juni 2012)

hallo leute,

ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn noch irgendwer sein gästepass key hat und ihn mit guten gewissen abgeben würde 

würde mich auf jedenfall sehr freuen 

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## SASniperWolf (24. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute 
Wie ich sehe sind hier haufenweise anfragen aber wie sagt man, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Ich vesuche mein glück und würde mich riesig freuen Diablo 3 antesten zu können.

falls jemand noch ein key übrig hat und mir als PN schicken könnte, wär ich sehr sehr Dankbar


----------



## Damis (25. Juni 2012)

Da sich derjenige nichtmal bedankt hat der mein key genommen hat spare ich mir es noch weitere zu posten


----------



## Macita (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo, würde gerne auch mal Diabolo 3 testen bevor ich es mir kaufe. Wie ich sehe steh ich damit nicht alleine 
Würde mich aber trotzdem sehr freuen wenn noch jemand einen key übrig hätte und mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Diablo4Ever (25. Juni 2012)

Ich erinnere mich noch ziemlich gut an Diablo2, an die vielen Stunden vor dem Rechner nur um eine Rarität zu finden oder ein Set zu vervollständigen,...
Jahre lang gehofft und gewartet und nun ist es endlich soweit! Diablo3 ist raus, aber halt es gibt viele Stimmen dagegen,...also nicht kaufen???
So sitze ich hier nun und würde es mal gerne antesten auch wenn nur Akt1,...bitte beehrt mich mit einem Gästekey!!!


----------



## Sirch (25. Juni 2012)

Mir geht es wie vielen anderen Suchenden hier: Großer Diablo2 Fan zögert beim Kauf von Diablo3 wegen der recht durchwachsenen Rezensionen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekäme, das Spiel anzutesten. Mein Dank wäre gewiss 
MfG Sirch


----------



## Marc261090 (25. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich muss zugeben, das ich mich extra eben angemeldet habe, weil ich die Aktion hier total super finde und auch gerne mal in den Genuss von Diablo III kommen möchte. Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich hier nie vorbei schaue ! 

Über eine PN würde ich mich wirklich freuen  

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und eine schöne Woche.


----------



## MrOrange74 (25. Juni 2012)

n'Abend,

würde zu gerne mal diablo 3 testen, nachdem ich die ersten Teile bis zum Erbrechen gespielt habe.
Hardwaremäßig wird es aber eng, daher werde ich nicht direkt kaufen (weder das Spiel noch einen neuen Rechner 

Ich bettle zwar ungern, aber es wäre extrem nett, wenn mir einer der Spieler einen Gästekey senden könnte.
Danke!


----------



## DJSomic (26. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen,

da ich wirklich am überlegen bin mir dieses Spiel zu kaufen würde ich es dennoch vorher gerne testen. An der Beta konnte ich leider nicht Teilnehmen  und ein Diablo Neuling bin ich auch noch. Deshalt wenn jemand so einen Guest Key übrig hatt wäre es echt super nett wenn er mir diesen schicken könnte 
würde es gerne testen bevor ich es kaufe. Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Ardomur (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich würde mich über einen Diablo 3 Guest Key freuen.

Ich hab vor Jahren bei meinem Bruder Diablo ll gespielt, zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich aber 10 oder 11 und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Spielfeeling bzw. das ganze Geklicke das richtige für mich ist und würde das Spiel gerne erst einmal antesten, bevor ich die vollen 60,- € bezahle.

Über eine PN würd ich mich echt freuen!

Danke schonma im voraus


----------



## heydude11 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ja ich gebs zu, ich habe mich wegen des Gästepasses angemeldet. Und nein, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier weiter schreiben werde, da bin ich wenigstens ehrlich.
Schade von Blizzard, dass es keine frei verfügbare Demo gibt. 
Daher hoffe ich hier auf einen Pass.

Bitte überrascht mich per PN!

VIelen Dank!!!


----------



## AltairAssassine (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen die tierisch gerne das Vergnügen erhalten würden, mal Dia 3 auszuprobieren, und eben keine Freunde haben, welche das Game bereits gekauft haben und mir einen Starterpass zukommen lassen. (flen) 

Deswegen also hier die freundliche Bitte, (blinzel, blinzel) schickt mir doch bitte so einen Key, falls Ihr einen über habt. 

Lg und vielen Dank


----------



## scratrat (28. Juni 2012)

Ich auch einen GastKey haben will!

Lechz,... lange... gewartet... auf... D3...

Schrez beiseite, aber einen Key, wenn noch einer über ist, wäre schon cool!

Scratrat


----------



## OneTwoOne (30. Juni 2012)

Servus!

Ich würde D3 auch gern erstmal anspielen bevor ich dafür 60 Euronen ausgebe. Habe damals zwar D1 gespielt aber das ist ja doch schon ein Weilchen her, keine Ahnung ob mich Diablo auch heute noch so begeistern würde, bin ja mittlerweile doch gut 15 Jahre älter geworden  Wäre echt super wenn jemand einen Gästekey für mich hätte damit ich erstmal reinschnuppern kann.

Vielen Danke & ein schönes Wochenende! 

edit: erledigt, merci!


----------



## Tschewski (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Diablozocker 

Irgendwie ist der Release von D3 etwas an mir vorbeigegangen....  Aber spielen möchte ich es trotzdem gerne mal, um zu sehen ob die viele Kritik, ob positive oder negative, aus meine Sicht berechtigt ist. Gerne möchte ich mir ein eigenes Bild des Spieles machen.
Als jahrelanger D2-Zocker darf man es sich nicht entgehen lassen, denke ich, auch die Fortsetzung einmal anzutesten 

Also, wenn jemand noch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen! 

Am liebsten direkt per Mail: dlenczewski@me.com

Vielen dank im Voraus und noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Schöne Grüße

Dominique


----------



## gmgspam (1. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie gut DIII auf meinem PC läuft, also wär schön wenn mir jemand einen Key geben könnte um das mal zu probieren!
Sollte die Key-Pflicht nicht ursprünglich nach einem Montag enden?

Danke!!


----------



## arkado (1. Juli 2012)

Diablo 3 Guest Key

    Hallo,

    dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Falls jemand noch einen Guest Key übrig hat, würde ich diesen gerne "abnehmen"

    Danke!


----------



## kirby999 (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich würde mir das Spiel echt gerne kaufen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob Diablo 3 auf meinem nicht mehr wirklich neuen Rechner läuft...

Daher würde ich über nen Guest account erstmal gerne versuchen, obs funktioniert und wenn das der Fall ist, dann kauf ichs mir 

Es wäre also total super, wenn mir jemand per PN einen Guest KEy schicken könnte.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

Kirby999


----------



## gamer456 (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich bin neu hier und würde mich über einen guest key sehr freuen. Bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe, möchte ich es gern zuerst in der Starter-Edition /Demo ausprobieren.


Vielen Dank.

gruß gamer456


----------



## Max0774 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Diablo-Community!

Auch ich war begeisterter Diablo-Spieler. Angefangen mit Diablo 1,  natürlich aufmerksam geworden und getestet als Demo bei der PC-Games.  Diablo II und Expansion-Set Lord of Destruction folgten, aber ebenfalls  erstmal als Demo angetestet ... Bei Diablo II hatte ich schon ein wenig  Zweifel. Mit dem Expansion-Set und der Grafik-Erweiterung auf 800x600  Pixel wurde es dann schon besser.

Eine Demo-Version gehört eigentlich zum guten Ton für einen  Spiele-Hersteller finde ich, aber mittlerweile ist Blizzard derart  abgehoben, daß sie es wohl nicht mehr nötig haben.

Ich habe mich jetzt wirklich lange in Geduld geübt, aber es scheint  keine frei spielbare Starter Edition zu geben, sehr sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dennoch bin ich immer noch scharf darauf das Spiel mal zu testen.

Über eine GästePass würde ich mich sehr freuen .
Wenn also jemand noch einen Guest Key übrig hat, und ihn mir überlassen würde, wäre ich sehr zu Dank verpflichtet.

Gruß Max0774


----------



## zan1 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Diablo (weder Teil 1 noch Teil 2) noch nie gezockt. Von daher würde ich das Game erst mal testen wollen, ob es überhaupt was für mich ist...

Besten Dank

zan1


----------



## Adham339 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich suche, und würde mich unendlich freuen über einen Gäste-Key freuen!!!!! )
Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht gekauft, und 50-60 euro ist eine Menge Geld , muss zuerst sichergehen dass es auch lange genug nicht langweilig wird 
Danke schon mal im Voraus x)
Wenn ich Key bekomme, bearbeite ich diese meldung  (oder lösch sie^^)


----------



## donfelipe (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästekey freuen, damit ich Diablo 3 vor dem Kauf erst einmal anspielen kann... ohne Test kaufe ich bei nicht absolut neuem Rechner kein Spiel, v.a. nicht bei diesem Preis.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Komanox (3. Juli 2012)

Hey,
ich würde mich sehr über ein Gästekey von Diablo3 freuen.
Bin noch am überlegen es mir zukaufen aber bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wollte es erst anspielen wenn möglich.
würde mich freuen.

Danke


----------



## heydude11 (3. Juli 2012)

ich glaube da kommen keine keys mehr...


----------



## a83r (4. Juli 2012)

Hey würde das Spiel echt gerne mal antesten weil 60€ ja schon ein kräftiger Preis ist! Würde mich totalst freuen wenn mir jemand ein Gästepass zukommen lassen würde. Bei gefallen werde ich mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall holen! 



Gruß und danke im vorraus 

A83r


----------



## Mad9000 (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn noch wer Interesse hat einen Code hätte ich noch zu vergeben.
Einfach kurz per PN melden.

Code ist weg.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2012)

Hab auch noch einen da. Wer interesse hat?

Bin ja nicht so. 

Aber vergebe ich nur an Leute die schon länger hier sind. Also kurz Anmeldungen, nur wegen Key, bekommen sowas nicht, sollte klaro sein.


----------



## Ricola2k12 (7. Juli 2012)

hallo suche gerne ein gästepass für diablo 3 möchte es mal gerne antesten bevor ich es kaufe


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2012)

7.7.2012 . neu angemeldet, 1 Post 

Sorry , nichts gegen dich, aber hier mal schnell reinschauen um Key ab zu stauben ist nicht.


----------



## Smordo (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass bin sehr gespannt^^ wer noch einen hat bitte pn an mich


----------



## Benny343 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen,bin nämlich auch noch ein Diablo Neuling und würde es gerne erst testen bevor ich es kaufe.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MichaelBueno (14. Juli 2012)

Wie man sieht habe ich mich ebenfalls angemeldet, um einen Key zu bekommen - ich will das gar nicht abstreiten.
Ich würde mich trotzdem sehr freuen, wenn Jemand noch einen Gästepass erübrigen kann, da ich das Spiel sehr gerne einmal antesten würde.


----------



## ayM (16. Juli 2012)

Hey ich weiß es kommt etwas dreist, sich hier anzumelden und nach einem Gästepass zu betteln... Aber leider gibt es ja keine Demoversion um das Game mal an zu testen! Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gamer freuen, der noch einen Gästepass über hat und diesen mir zukommen lassen würde. 

Mfg ayM


----------



## Pokerkatze (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich wollte auch gerne mal nach fragen, ob jemand einen Gästepas über hat. Ich möchte es gerne erst mal anspielen und schauen ob es mir gefällt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand einen über hat.


PS: Ich bin schon fast gut 2 jahre hier angemeldet also nicht das ihr denkt ich melde mich nur wegen den gästepass hier an .

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß Pokerkatze


----------



## Galonka (23. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute! Hat vielleicht irgendwer noch nen Gästepass übrig? Würde mich sehr freuen, möchte das Spiel gerne mal ein wenig antesten bevor ichs mir kaufe.
Hab leider noch keinen Teil der Diablo Geschichte gespielt, weis deshalb auch absolut nicht ob mir das Gameplay zusagt.

Wiegesagt wenn sich jemand meldet der noch einen Key hat wär das super  

mfg!


----------



## deko5 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

würde mich auch über einen Guest-Key freuen. danke schon mal im vorraus


----------

